# MotorShow Special - Gyeon Experience Set



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Visit the Gyeon Stand at the Britishmotorshow and get the Q2m Experience Set ( containing 9 Sample Size products) for just £10 ....


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Genuinely lovely to meet both Johnny @Johnnyopolis and Bill @WHIZZER today at the British Motor Show. Great to shake your hands and have a quick chat. 

Cheers. 

Niall


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Cookies said:


> Genuinely lovely to meet both Johnny @Johnnyopolis and Bill @WHIZZER today at the British Motor Show. Great to shake your hands and have a quick chat.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Niall



Likewise always great to catch up with DW members especially some of the old crew !


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Clean and Shiny said:


> View attachment 81166
> 
> 
> Visit the Gyeon Stand at the Britishmotorshow and get the Q2m Experience Set ( containing 9 Sample Size products) for just £10 ....


Well that went well - having thought we may have some sets to pass on after the show - it was a complete sell out !!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Cookies said:


> Genuinely lovely to meet both Johnny @Johnnyopolis and Bill @WHIZZER today at the British Motor Show. Great to shake your hands and have a quick chat.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Niall


Hi Niall - great to catch up with you to, hope you have enjoyed the stay over here and enjoyed the show - always good to speak to DW members


----------

